# RLC. Jennifer Off ‘Joan’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

One of the few hybrids that have stayed with me for a decade or more. Flowers are so large (16-18 cm) and fabulous with huge flares and a deep red lip. 

It grew over last summer at a friend’s GH and just threw 9 flowers in 4 growths! Best flowering of this plant so far. Very fragrant.

I highly recommend this to David, Southern Belle and Pete! I think Orchids Limited or Hauserman’s might still have it.

Very best of the classic big cattleya hybrids IMO.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh shoot, I put both this and the Lepanthes in the wrong category. Can Ray or another admin move them to ‘Other Orchids’? Please and thank you.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow that is spectacular! OL are still debating as to whether they will send to the UK after Brexit. Everything used to go to Germany and then split up for all European countries but now it needs a separate parcel.
David


----------



## terryros (Mar 25, 2021)

I live close to OL and have not seen it in bloom there. I know it isn't for sale on the web site. I will ask Jerry if they have a plant. The flamea is impressive. I had thought that Betty Ford 'York' and Norman's Bay 'Low's' were about as good a lavender hybrid Cattleya as there was, but this cultivar is something.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 25, 2021)

Dr. L.. Haha. I searched all my online haunts and was unable to find it available yet. But managed to find some other lueddemanniana to buy sooo weak..  Glorious blooming! It’s on the list and I’ll keep an eye out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

If I could divide and sell to you guys I would. But alas our borders are problematic.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> One of the few hybrids that have stayed with me for a decade or more. Flowers are so large (16-18 cm) and fabulous with huge flares and a deep red lip.
> 
> It grew over last summer at a friend’s GH and just threw 9 flowers in 4 growths! Best flowering of this plant so far. Very fragrant.
> 
> ...


I would also really like to know the conditions (temps, lights) for blooming this.. I’m so confused by this picture with one giant cattleya among paphs and under bulbos... is there a strategy of lower light or other conditions this grower is using to make this plant maximize its blooms and perform at this level?! Or did the grower move the cattleya to a shadier local to preserve the flowers? This is the type of stuff that keeps me up at night.. Everything looks so well grown.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2021)

Geez, that's very nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I would also really like to know the conditions (temps, lights) for blooming this.. I’m so confused by this picture with one giant cattleya among paphs and under bulbos... is there a strategy of lower light or other conditions this grower is using to make this plant maximize its blooms and perform at this level?! Or did the grower move the cattleya to a shadier local to preserve the flowers? This is the type of stuff that keeps me up at night.. Everything looks so well grown.


This cattleya does not grow at the same location as the paphs lol. It grows hung up in the rafters, getting good light. The grower here is an exceptional cattleya culturist and a fellow AOS judge too.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 1, 2021)

All opened!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow what a show!


----------



## PeteM (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my


----------



## PeteM (Apr 1, 2021)

Is that mix clay balls, charcoal and large bark? In plastic. Does the grower have anything specific they use in that pot. Roots must be really happy. excellent growing, please share if you have any details.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 2, 2021)

WOW! JUST BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 2, 2021)

Stunning! Yes, growing details please.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Is that mix clay balls, charcoal and large bark? In plastic. Does the grower have anything specific they use in that pot. Roots must be really happy. excellent growing, please share if you have any details.


Yes the mixture is as you mentioned Pete. Roots are always guided back into pots. 

The whole pot is hung up on rafters in a plastic plant holder (for the houseplants like spider plant) and sits in a plastic tray. They are watered once a week and water is left to sit in tray. This tray water dries in a few days, whose moisture draws roots into pot. So a little water is always in tray for about 3-4 days. In winter, the drying period might be longer like 10 days between watering.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes the mixture is as you mentioned Pete. Roots are always guided back into pots.
> 
> The whole pot is hung up on rafters in a plastic plant holder (for the houseplants like spider plant) and sits in a plastic tray. They are watered once a week and water is left to sit in tray. This tray water dries in a few days, whose moisture draws roots into pot. So a little water is always in tray for about 3-4 days. In winter, the drying period might be longer like 10 days between watering.


Thanks DrLeslieEe for asking your grower and digging up the details. Interesting. One more question. Does the grower keep anything like a styrofoam buffer or another type of inorganic at the bottom of the pot?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Thanks DrLeslieEe for asking your grower and digging up the details. Interesting. One more question. Does the grower keep anything like a styrofoam buffer or another type of inorganic at the bottom of the pot?


Yes I completely forgot! Apologies....

There is a 2 cm layer of styrofoam pieces at bottom to prevent mix from rotting. Roots will often grow into the tray water!


----------



## PeteM (Apr 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes I completely forgot! Apologies....
> 
> There is a 2 cm layer of styrofoam pieces at bottom to prevent mix from rotting. Roots will often grow into the tray water!


Thanks so much for asking them!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Thanks so much for asking them!





PeteM said:


> Thanks so much for asking them!


My pleasure to share!! He is one of the best Cattleya growers in Canada and an ex-cop!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2021)

Stunning display. I've seen these at Hausermann's years ago, but this blooming is the best I've seen of this clone.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> My pleasure to share!! He is one of the best Cattleya growers in Canada and an ex-cop!


Too bad he is not on the forum.. would love to see and learn more. Keep us posted when something else like this blooms out of his collection!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 3, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Too bad he is not on the forum.. would love to see and learn more. Keep us posted when something else like this blooms out of his collection!


He has a lot of my cattleya species (around 25-30) as I ran out of room in my present indoor space. I will post the ones he has bloomed when I find the pics. I remember there was a Cattleya (Laelia) tenebrosa aurea and Cattleya mossiae concolor. Possibly my percivaliana concolor as well.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 3, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> Stunning display. I've seen these at Hausermann's years ago, but this blooming is the best I've seen of this clone.


Wow Tom, that is indeed a testament to the growing skill of my friend. I will let him know.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow! It is spectacular!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 16, 2021)

What a stunning colouration !


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 17, 2021)

That sure is something...
Beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 17, 2021)

Leslie:
I’ve got an order into Waldor for divisions from their list and I asked about this plant, since they are the Offs... Yes!!! An original division $150, meristem $75!!!! I took the original!! AND, he has a Lawless Walkure ‘The Ultimate’ meristem which was what the one I loved was, that I had to destroy. It’s a good day in VA !!! Thanks for the suggestions re vendors on ‘Joan’, it gave me hope that it was out there. Happy dance here!!!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> If I could divide and sell to you guys I would. But alas our borders are problematic.


Only our northern border is tight but enough said


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 17, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Leslie:
> I’ve got an order into Waldor for divisions from their list and I asked about this plant, since they are the Offs... Yes!!! An original division $150, meristem $75!!!! I took the original!! AND, he has a Lawless Walkure ‘The Ultimate’ meristem which was what the one I loved was, that I had to destroy. It’s a good day in VA !!! Thanks for the suggestions re vendors on ‘Joan’, it gave me hope that it was out there. Happy dance here!!!


Amazing! Congrats on getting original! I think mine is a meristem lol.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Amazing! Congrats on getting original! I think mine is a meristem lol.


Well, the original will be hard pressed to surpass yours!!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 30, 2021)

Waldor has been looking. No division. But they have a few mericlones. Yay!! David says they’ve bloomed them and all are true to original.


----------

